# Gattuso commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta.



## admin (23 Settembre 2018)

Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema. Le distanze sono molto importanti. Nel primo tempo erano corti, nel secondo tempo su 30 metri. Così i centrocampisti fanno fatica e andiamo in difficoltà. Quando vogliamo giocare in maniera diversa facciamo fatica: di seconde palle ne prendiamo poche. Giochiamo bene? Ma non basta. Non è sinonimo di vincere le partite. So che la mia squadra gioca bene ma preferisco fare punti. Stiamo toccando con mano che stiamo facendo buone prestazioni ma dobbiamo dare continuità di gioco, sofferenze e tenere bene il campo. Dobbiamo stare in partita per novanta minuti. Poche alternative? No, sono contento. Non vado alla ricerca di alibi. Siamo giovani ma non basta quello che stiamo facendo. E' un problema di squadra. Nel primo tempo abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Nell'ultima mezz'ora siamo stati irriconoscibili".


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Del rammarico non me ne faccio nulla. Oggi bisogna solo parlare di rabbia. Siete un gruppo che non merita niente, a parte 2-3 persone.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema. Le distanze sono molto importanti. Nel primo tempo erano corti, nel secondo tempo su 30 metri. Così i centrocampisti fanno fatica e andiamo in difficoltà. Quando vogliamo giocare in maniera diversa facciamo fatica: di seconde palle ne prendiamo poche".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



A Gattuso sono affezionato ma non può allenare il Milan.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2018)

Ma dove giochiamo bene?? Ahahhaha

Ecco l'altro luogo comune....


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema. Le distanze sono molto importanti. Nel primo tempo erano corti, nel secondo tempo su 30 metri. Così i centrocampisti fanno fatica e andiamo in difficoltà. Quando vogliamo giocare in maniera diversa facciamo fatica: di seconde palle ne prendiamo poche. Giochiamo bene? Ma non basta. Non è sinonimo di vincere le partite. So che la mia squadra gioca bene ma preferisco fare punti".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Basta raga, non ce la faccio più. Ma quando se ne va?


----------



## Gunnar67 (23 Settembre 2018)

"Giocare in maniera diversa"... Nemmeno si capisce quando parla. L'unica cosa certa è che la squadra gioca lunghissima e non fa pressing. Eppure, anche senza dannarsi l'anima, puntualmente dopo un'oretta scoppiano. Complimenti mister!


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema. Le distanze sono molto importanti. Nel primo tempo erano corti, nel secondo tempo su 30 metri. Così i centrocampisti fanno fatica e andiamo in difficoltà. Quando vogliamo giocare in maniera diversa facciamo fatica: di seconde palle ne prendiamo poche. Giochiamo bene? Ma non basta. Non è sinonimo di vincere le partite. So che la mia squadra gioca bene ma preferisco fare punti. Stiamo toccando con mano che stiamo facendo buone prestazioni ma dobbiamo dare continuità di gioco, sofferenze e tenere bene il campo. Dobbiamo stare in partita per novanta minuti. Poche alternative? No, sono contento. Non vado alla ricerca di alibi. Siamo giovani ma non basta quello che stiamo facendo. E' un problema di squadra. Nel primo tempo abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Nell'ultima mezz'ora siamo stati irriconoscibili".




.


----------



## JohnDoe (23 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema. Le distanze sono molto importanti. Nel primo tempo erano corti, nel secondo tempo su 30 metri. Così i centrocampisti fanno fatica e andiamo in difficoltà. Quando vogliamo giocare in maniera diversa facciamo fatica: di seconde palle ne prendiamo poche. Giochiamo bene? Ma non basta. Non è sinonimo di vincere le partite. So che la mia squadra gioca bene ma preferisco fare punti. Stiamo toccando con mano che stiamo facendo buone prestazioni ma dobbiamo dare continuità di gioco, sofferenze e tenere bene il campo. Dobbiamo stare in partita per novanta minuti. Poche alternative? No, sono contento. Non vado alla ricerca di alibi. Siamo giovani ma non basta quello che stiamo facendo. E' un problema di squadra. Nel primo tempo abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Nell'ultima mezz'ora siamo stati irriconoscibili".



via ricomandatto se non avevi la fortuna di giocare in quell Milan tu ora allenavi al massimo il F.C Siberia . ti prenderei personalmente a calci nel sedere


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema. Le distanze sono molto importanti. Nel primo tempo erano corti, nel secondo tempo su 30 metri. Così i centrocampisti fanno fatica e andiamo in difficoltà. Quando vogliamo giocare in maniera diversa facciamo fatica: di seconde palle ne prendiamo poche. Giochiamo bene? Ma non basta. Non è sinonimo di vincere le partite. So che la mia squadra gioca bene ma preferisco fare punti. Stiamo toccando con mano che stiamo facendo buone prestazioni ma dobbiamo dare continuità di gioco, sofferenze e tenere bene il campo. Dobbiamo stare in partita per novanta minuti. Poche alternative? No, sono contento. Non vado alla ricerca di alibi. Siamo giovani ma non basta quello che stiamo facendo. E' un problema di squadra. Nel primo tempo abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Nell'ultima mezz'ora siamo stati irriconoscibili".



E fai male,perchè dovresti essere arrabbiatissimo come lo siamo noi!


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2018)

Si ma se quando giochi bene, domini il campo, non hai la rabbia di farne 1-2-3 di gol, dove vuoi andare?

E' chiaro che in serie A non puoi dominare tutta la partita, esiste un avversario, ma nel tuo momento di dominio serve cattiveria e chiudere le partite.


----------



## IlMusagete (23 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema. Le distanze sono molto importanti. Nel primo tempo erano corti, nel secondo tempo su 30 metri. Così i centrocampisti fanno fatica e andiamo in difficoltà. Quando vogliamo giocare in maniera diversa facciamo fatica: di seconde palle ne prendiamo poche. Giochiamo bene? Ma non basta. Non è sinonimo di vincere le partite. So che la mia squadra gioca bene ma preferisco fare punti. Stiamo toccando con mano che stiamo facendo buone prestazioni ma dobbiamo dare continuità di gioco, sofferenze e tenere bene il campo. Dobbiamo stare in partita per novanta minuti. Poche alternative? No, sono contento. Non vado alla ricerca di alibi. Siamo giovani ma non basta quello che stiamo facendo. E' un problema di squadra. Nel primo tempo abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Nell'ultima mezz'ora siamo stati irriconoscibili".



Io invece sto toccando con mano che non sei da Milan.


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema. Le distanze sono molto importanti. Nel primo tempo erano corti, nel secondo tempo su 30 metri. Così i centrocampisti fanno fatica e andiamo in difficoltà. Quando vogliamo giocare in maniera diversa facciamo fatica: di seconde palle ne prendiamo poche. Giochiamo bene? Ma non basta. Non è sinonimo di vincere le partite. So che la mia squadra gioca bene ma preferisco fare punti. Stiamo toccando con mano che stiamo facendo buone prestazioni ma dobbiamo dare continuità di gioco, sofferenze e tenere bene il campo. Dobbiamo stare in partita per novanta minuti. Poche alternative? No, sono contento. Non vado alla ricerca di alibi. Siamo giovani ma non basta quello che stiamo facendo. E' un problema di squadra. Nel primo tempo abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Nell'ultima mezz'ora siamo stati irriconoscibili".



Io non vedo l'ora di toccare con mano il tuo esonero.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2018)

Tocchiamoci tutti con mano sperando che se ne vada il prima possibile.


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Settembre 2018)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Io invece sto toccando con mano che non sei da Milan.



e io concordo anche qui


----------



## Zenos (23 Settembre 2018)

Normale che nell'ultima mezzora abbiamo giocato male,hai sbagliato tutti i cambi...lo tocchiamo con mano che sei incapace.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Settembre 2018)

Non me ne frega se è arrabbiato o meno, spero lo sia Gordon Singer e chi gestisce questa società escludendo i tre burattini amiconi in dirigenza


----------



## luigi61 (23 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema. Le distanze sono molto importanti. Nel primo tempo erano corti, nel secondo tempo su 30 metri. Così i centrocampisti fanno fatica e andiamo in difficoltà. Quando vogliamo giocare in maniera diversa facciamo fatica: di seconde palle ne prendiamo poche. Giochiamo bene? Ma non basta. Non è sinonimo di vincere le partite. So che la mia squadra gioca bene ma preferisco fare punti. Stiamo toccando con mano che stiamo facendo buone prestazioni ma dobbiamo dare continuità di gioco, sofferenze e tenere bene il campo. Dobbiamo stare in partita per novanta minuti. Poche alternative? No, sono contento. Non vado alla ricerca di alibi. Siamo giovani ma non basta quello che stiamo facendo. E' un problema di squadra. Nel primo tempo abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Nell'ultima mezz'ora siamo stati irriconoscibili".



Avevo scritto che da Cagliari bisognava svoltare vincendo tutte le partite con appunto Cagliari Atalanta Empoli Chievo Sassuolo e che da lì si sarebbe capito il nostro futuro; abbiamo collezionato 2 miseri punti facendo nel mezzo una prestazione ridicola in e l; non c'è gioco sono lenti impacciati senza alcuno sbocco offensivo logico con una difesa che arranca manca un'idea di gioco generale e la responsabilità è interamente dell'allenatore e di chi lo ha confermato; se non ci fosse il fenomeno Higuain a quest'ora eravamo a 2 punti in classifica; anche quest'anno non andremo da nessuna parte .....ma è giusto continuare così? ????


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema. Le distanze sono molto importanti. Nel primo tempo erano corti, nel secondo tempo su 30 metri. Così i centrocampisti fanno fatica e andiamo in difficoltà. Quando vogliamo giocare in maniera diversa facciamo fatica: di seconde palle ne prendiamo poche. Giochiamo bene? Ma non basta. Non è sinonimo di vincere le partite. So che la mia squadra gioca bene ma preferisco fare punti. *Stiamo toccando con mano che stiamo facendo buone prestazioni *ma dobbiamo dare continuità di gioco, sofferenze e tenere bene il campo. Dobbiamo stare in partita per novanta minuti. Poche alternative? No, sono contento. Non vado alla ricerca di alibi. Siamo giovani ma non basta quello che stiamo facendo. E' un problema di squadra. Nel primo tempo abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Nell'ultima mezz'ora siamo stati irriconoscibili".




Ma è un troll?


----------



## JohnDoe (23 Settembre 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Avevo scritto che da Cagliari bisognava svoltare vincendo tutte le partite con appunto Cagliari Atalanta Empoli Chievo Sassuolo e che da lì si sarebbe capito il nostro futuro; abbiamo collezionato 2 miseri punti facendo nel mezzo una prestazione ridicola in e l; non c'è gioco sono lenti impacciati senza alcuno sbocco offensivo logico con una difesa che arranca manca un'idea di gioco generale e la responsabilità è interamente dell'allenatore e di chi lo ha confermato; se non ci fossse il fenomeno Higuain a quest'ora eravamo a 2 punti in classifica; anche quest'anno non andremo da nessuna parte .....ma è giusto continuare così? ????



bravo Luigi , seguo sempre quello che scrivi e tu sei un tifoso da Milan , un grande Milan . a me non me ne frega niente di Gattuso , io tifo il Milan , anche se viene allenatore Mourinho e fa risultati lo amero .


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2018)

E basta con sta leggenda che siamo giovani. Basta! Chi ha giocato meno è comunque titolare fa 4 anni in Serie a al Milan. Davvero non si può sentire sta cosa. È una scusa.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Settembre 2018)

tutte le volte c'è sta storia della "grande prima mezzora" "ottimo secondo tempo" "molto bene dopo lo svantaggio" ecc....non bastano i segmenti...anche perché nel momento che giochiamo bene segniamo poco e nel momento che giochiamo male subiamo gol…

non ci siamo...ma proprio per nulla...


----------



## Beppe85 (23 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma se quando giochi bene, domini il campo, non hai la rabbia di farne 1-2-3 di gol, dove vuoi andare?
> 
> E' chiaro che in serie A non puoi dominare tutta la partita, esiste un avversario, ma nel tuo momento di dominio serve cattiveria e chiudere le partite.



Già ... e oggi ai 3 davanti nn si può dire nulla.
Dobbiamo prendere meno gol...
Balliamo in difesa contro tutti i giocatori alti.
E oggi molto peggio Romagnoli di Musacchio... 
Provare Caldara e Musacchio assieme potrebbe esser la soluzione... e mi spiace per il nuovo capitano ma in base a quel che si è visto ultimamente... togliere musacchio sarebbe follia


----------



## impero rossonero (23 Settembre 2018)

leonardo cosa aspetti ? di fare un punto... se va bene ...a partita... fino alla fine del campionato ?


----------



## kipstar (23 Settembre 2018)

la cosa triste è che la squadra non è nemmeno al livello del girone di ritorno dell'anno scorso...poi a prescindere da tutto, non c'è la mentalità giusta....imho. se non c'è quella puoi avere anche un gioco o avere anche dei buoni risultati ma non vinci nulla.....
poi si potrebbe scendere nel dettaglio .... ma oggi l'andamento della partita è stato palese.....


----------



## Cataldinho (23 Settembre 2018)

Buone prestazioni dove? Oggi forse si è vista l'unica partita decente (primo tempo) della stagione. Mercoledì è andata in scena una delle partite più vergognose degli ultimi anni.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Settembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Già ... e oggi ai 3 davanti nn si può dire nulla.
> Dobbiamo prendere meno gol...
> Balliamo in difesa contro tutti i giocatori alti.
> E oggi molto peggio Romagnoli di Musacchio...
> Provare Caldara e Musacchio assieme potrebbe esser la soluzione... e mi spiace per il nuovo capitano ma in base a quel che si è visto ultimamente... togliere musacchio sarebbe follia



Beppe secondo me non è questione di difesa, la difesa arranca perché arranca il centrocampo, perché non c'è un idea di gioco; vedo un possesso sterile un tiki taka melenso lento con cui non concludi nulla, appena perdiamo palla prendiamo contropiede clamorosi; e vero oggi nulla da dire a Suso e Bonaventura, Higuain non lo conto nemmeno e di un'alto pianeta un alieno rispetto a tutti gli altri; il problema è il non gioco perché Gattuso lo scrivo per l'ennesima volta sta dimostrando partita dopo partita di essere inadeguato; sono peraltro convinto che quest'anno a meno di clamorosi rovesci non verrà sostituito e perderemo dunque un'altra annata


----------



## cris (23 Settembre 2018)

Stiamo “toccando con mano” che non sai allenare il Milan e che c’è una rosa incompleta, il risultato è prendere “legnate sui denti”. Somaro.

Signori, il forum ha SEMPRE ragione, da 10 anni a questa parte.
I soliti disperati che vogliono fino alla fine esaltare gli incompetenti che stanno in panchina e dirigenza li troviamo sempre senza parole dopo qualche mese.
Si sapeva da un anno che Gattuso non era da Milan, eccoci qua a raccogliere i cocci di un campionato già finito a Settembre.


----------



## varvez (23 Settembre 2018)

Siete solo tifosi da tastiera (cit.)


----------



## luigi61 (23 Settembre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Stiamo “toccando con mano” che non sai allenare il Milan e che c’è una rosa incompleta, il risultato è prendere “legnate sui denti”. Somaro.
> 
> Signori, il forum ha SEMPRE ragione, da 10 anni a questa parte.
> I soliti disperati che vogliono fino alla fine esaltare gli incompetenti che stanno in panchina e dirigenza li troviamo sempre senza parole dopo qualche mese.
> Si sapeva da un anno che Gattuso non era da Milan, eccoci qua a raccogliere i cocci di un campionato già finito a Settembre.



E tu pensa che ancora ieri c'era qualcuno che a un mio post in cui asserivo l'importanza di aver avuto Conte quest'anno lo criticava aspramente; sono sicuro che con Conte in panca a quest'ora avevamo 5 punti in più in classifica e una gara da recuperare


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (23 Settembre 2018)

.


----------



## PM3 (23 Settembre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Stiamo “toccando con mano” che non sai allenare il Milan e che c’è una rosa incompleta, il risultato è prendere “legnate sui denti”. Somaro.
> 
> Signori, il forum ha SEMPRE ragione, da 10 anni a questa parte.
> I soliti disperati che vogliono fino alla fine esaltare gli incompetenti che stanno in panchina e dirigenza li troviamo sempre senza parole dopo qualche mese.
> Si sapeva da un anno che Gattuso non era da Milan, eccoci qua a raccogliere i cocci di un campionato già finito a Settembre.



Hakan la copia scarsa di Honda... 
Potrei continuare...


----------



## Djici (23 Settembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Già ... e oggi *ai 3 davanti nn si può dire nulla*.
> Dobbiamo prendere meno gol...
> Balliamo in difesa contro tutti i giocatori alti.
> E oggi molto peggio Romagnoli di Musacchio...
> Provare Caldara e Musacchio assieme potrebbe esser la soluzione... e mi spiace per il nuovo capitano ma in base a quel che si è visto ultimamente... togliere musacchio sarebbe follia



Calha e stato nullo.
Proprio zero.


----------



## David Drills (23 Settembre 2018)

Scoppiano perchè anzichè recuperare il pallone nella metà campo avversaria corrono tutti indietro senza senso aspettando l'avversario, chiunque esso sia, non c'è differenza tra Petagna e Kane per i nostri.


----------



## impero rossonero (23 Settembre 2018)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Scoppiano perchè anzichè recuperare il pallone nella metà campo avversaria corrono tutti indietro senza senso aspettando l'avversario, chiunque esso sia, non c'è differenza tra Petagna e Kane per i nostri.



giustissimo... dipendesse da me ti farei fare l'allenatore al posto di gattuso...saresti senz'altro migliore di lui...


----------



## Djici (23 Settembre 2018)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Scoppiano perchè anzichè recuperare il pallone nella metà campo avversaria corrono tutti indietro senza senso aspettando l'avversario, chiunque esso sia, non c'è differenza tra Petagna e Kane per i nostri.



Gattuso tatticamente deve gridare piu o meno questi 3 concetti :

"tutti dietro"
"date la palla a Suso"
"mandala in mezzo per Higuain"


----------



## Nils (23 Settembre 2018)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Scoppiano perchè anzichè recuperare il pallone nella metà campo avversaria corrono tutti indietro senza senso aspettando l'avversario, chiunque esso sia, non c'è differenza tra Petagna e Kane per i nostri.



Bibbia


----------



## davidelynch (23 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema. Le distanze sono molto importanti. Nel primo tempo erano corti, nel secondo tempo su 30 metri. Così i centrocampisti fanno fatica e andiamo in difficoltà. Quando vogliamo giocare in maniera diversa facciamo fatica: di seconde palle ne prendiamo poche. Giochiamo bene? Ma non basta. Non è sinonimo di vincere le partite. So che la mia squadra gioca bene ma preferisco fare punti. Stiamo toccando con mano che stiamo facendo buone prestazioni ma dobbiamo dare continuità di gioco, sofferenze e tenere bene il campo. Dobbiamo stare in partita per novanta minuti. Poche alternative? No, sono contento. Non vado alla ricerca di alibi. Siamo giovani ma non basta quello che stiamo facendo. E' un problema di squadra. Nel primo tempo abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Nell'ultima mezz'ora siamo stati irriconoscibili".



Torno adesso da San siro, mi dispiace dirlo Gennaro ma da questa sera sono un po meno dalla tua parte, inizio a pensare che chi ti critica aspramente tutti i torti non li abbia.


----------



## Manue (23 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema. Le distanze sono molto importanti. Nel primo tempo erano corti, nel secondo tempo su 30 metri. Così i centrocampisti fanno fatica e andiamo in difficoltà. Quando vogliamo giocare in maniera diversa facciamo fatica: di seconde palle ne prendiamo poche. Giochiamo bene? Ma non basta. Non è sinonimo di vincere le partite. So che la mia squadra gioca bene ma preferisco fare punti. Stiamo toccando con mano che stiamo facendo buone prestazioni ma dobbiamo dare continuità di gioco, sofferenze e tenere bene il campo. Dobbiamo stare in partita per novanta minuti. Poche alternative? No, sono contento. Non vado alla ricerca di alibi. Siamo giovani ma non basta quello che stiamo facendo. E' un problema di squadra. Nel primo tempo abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Nell'ultima mezz'ora siamo stati irriconoscibili".



Torno ora dallo stadio dove vedere la partita è sempre più esaustivo che vederla in tv. 
Non ci siamo. 
Io anche il primo tempo ho visto un non gioco, c’era in atto l’inseguire l’avversario, il giocare la palla indietro, il non rischiare mai,
troppa preoccupazione a difendere il misero vantaggio, nessuna rabbia di chiudere il match. 
Tutto questo è figlio della mentalità del mister, da squadra salvezza. Ma stiamo scherzando?
Ma veramente dobbiamo fare 1 anno con il patema in ogni partita??
Assurdo!
Di questo passo ho seriamente paura che arriverò a rimpiangere l’idea di calcio di Montella


----------



## luigi61 (23 Settembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Torno ora dallo stadio dove vedere la partita è sempre più esaustivo che vederla in tv.
> Non ci siamo.
> Io anche il primo tempo ho visto un non gioco, c’era in atto l’inseguire l’avversario, il giocare la palla indietro, il non rischiare mai,
> troppa preoccupazione a difendere il misero vantaggio, nessuna rabbia di chiudere il match.
> ...



"Di questo passo ho seriamente paura che arriverò a rimpiangere l’idea di calcio di Montella" (cit)
Montella a differenza di Gattuso insegna calcio e nelle squadre che ha allenato c'è sempre stata un idea di gioco aldila dei risultati a volte buoni a volte meno; puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco che con questa squadra migliorata rispetto alla sua avremmo senz'altro 3- 4 punti in piu


----------



## Manue (23 Settembre 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> "Di questo passo ho seriamente paura che arriverò a rimpiangere l’idea di calcio di Montella" (cit)
> Montella a differenza di Gattuso insegna calcio e nelle squadre che ha allenato c'è sempre stata un idea di gioco aldila dei risultati a volte buoni a volte meno; puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco che con questa squadra migliorata rispetto alla sua avremmo senz'altro 3- 4 punti in piu



Sono d’accordo...ma non voglio davvero rimpiangere il passato, vorrei solo vedere il Milan giocare a calcio cosa che temo con Gattuso non sarà possibile


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema. Le distanze sono molto importanti. Nel primo tempo erano corti, nel secondo tempo su 30 metri. Così i centrocampisti fanno fatica e andiamo in difficoltà. Quando vogliamo giocare in maniera diversa facciamo fatica: di seconde palle ne prendiamo poche. Giochiamo bene? Ma non basta. Non è sinonimo di vincere le partite. So che la mia squadra gioca bene ma preferisco fare punti. Stiamo toccando con mano che stiamo facendo buone prestazioni ma dobbiamo dare continuità di gioco, sofferenze e tenere bene il campo. Dobbiamo stare in partita per novanta minuti. Poche alternative? No, sono contento. Non vado alla ricerca di alibi. Siamo giovani ma non basta quello che stiamo facendo. E' un problema di squadra. Nel primo tempo abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Nell'ultima mezz'ora siamo stati irriconoscibili".



spiace dirlo, ma anche quest'anno l'esonero sarà sempre troppo tardivo.


----------



## Garrincha (23 Settembre 2018)

L'Atalanta ha perso con Spal e Cagliari e perderà col Torino, la Roma ha perso col Bologna, pareggiato col Chievo, il Cagliari perde col Parma, con l'Empoli.

Se le avversarie del Milan stanno in una condizione pietosa e prendono schiaffi da tutte le parti e il Milan se gli va bene pareggia, con la Roma c'è mancato un capello che si uscisse con un punto, sarà forse il caso di non guardare al risultato ma allo stato di forma delle avversarie? A come maturano questi risultati invece di pensare di aver battuto la terza squadra dello scorso campionato o in EL con le riserve? Quando si incontreranno squadre che stanno attraversando un buon momento come finirà?

Troppa frenesia di cambiare umore ad ogni risultato invece di analizzare più dati, il Parma è messo molto bene in campo, De Zerbi prosegue il suo percorso, la Sampdoria gioca bene ma siccome Gattuso ha vinto lo scontro diretto l'anno scorso allora Giampaolo che sono tre anni che esibisce un ottimo calcio non va bene, ma il Milan come sta (non) giocando da quando c'è lui? Anche un ciuco per una sera può battere un cavallo ma si chiamano incidenti di percorso dall'altro punto di vista e il giorno dopo non sei un purosangue


----------



## mil77 (23 Settembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Torno ora dallo stadio dove vedere la partita è sempre più esaustivo che vederla in tv.
> Non ci siamo.
> Io anche il primo tempo ho visto un non gioco, c’era in atto l’inseguire l’avversario, il giocare la palla indietro, il non rischiare mai,
> troppa preoccupazione a difendere il misero vantaggio, nessuna rabbia di chiudere il match.
> ...



Fai te che io allo stadio ho visto un primo tempo dove poteva tranquillamente finire 3 a 1...forse anche dallo stadio si vedono partite diverse...


----------



## rossonerosempre (23 Settembre 2018)

Panchinare Donnarumma e Suso. Suso rallenta la manovra, meglio Castilejo, Donnarumma pure è bollito


----------



## mil77 (23 Settembre 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> "Di questo passo ho seriamente paura che arriverò a rimpiangere l’idea di calcio di Montella" (cit)
> Montella a differenza di Gattuso insegna calcio e nelle squadre che ha allenato c'è sempre stata un idea di gioco aldila dei risultati a volte buoni a volte meno; puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco che con questa squadra migliorata rispetto alla sua avremmo senz'altro 3- 4 punti in piu



Oh signur...


----------



## mil77 (23 Settembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Buone prestazioni dove? Oggi forse si è vista l'unica partita decente (primo tempo) della stagione. Mercoledì è andata in scena una delle partite più vergognose degli ultimi anni.



Si è la partita con la Roma dominata dall'inizio alla fine? Dai...giovedì non è stato niente altro che un allenamento del Milan b...


----------



## mil77 (23 Settembre 2018)

.


----------



## Manue (23 Settembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Fai te che io allo stadio ho visto un primo tempo dove poteva tranquillamente finire 3 a 1...forse anche dallo stadio si vedono partite diverse...



&#55358;&#56596; dunque tu vedi una diretta relazione tra i potenziali gol fatti/presi ed il gioco della squadra. 
Prendiamo l’esempio del gol mangiato da Kessie, pura azione di contropiede... pensi sia un giocare bene?
Riguarda la partita se puoi, e vedrai quanto sia un gioco da provinciale, primo tempo compreso, la differenza era che loro avevano Barrow e Pasalic, altrimenti finiva male...


----------



## Davidoff (23 Settembre 2018)

Follia continuare con lui, ennesima stagione nel cesso. Potevamo ammazzare la partita molte volte e tocca vedere giocatori che sembrano non avere nemmeno voglia di segnare, assurdo.


----------



## danjr (23 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema. Le distanze sono molto importanti. Nel primo tempo erano corti, nel secondo tempo su 30 metri. Così i centrocampisti fanno fatica e andiamo in difficoltà. Quando vogliamo giocare in maniera diversa facciamo fatica: di seconde palle ne prendiamo poche. Giochiamo bene? Ma non basta. Non è sinonimo di vincere le partite. So che la mia squadra gioca bene ma preferisco fare punti. Stiamo toccando con mano che stiamo facendo buone prestazioni ma dobbiamo dare continuità di gioco, sofferenze e tenere bene il campo. Dobbiamo stare in partita per novanta minuti. Poche alternative? No, sono contento. Non vado alla ricerca di alibi. Siamo giovani ma non basta quello che stiamo facendo. E' un problema di squadra. Nel primo tempo abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Nell'ultima mezz'ora siamo stati irriconoscibili".



Facciamo schifo, siamo massimo da sesto posto


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Settembre 2018)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> Panchinare Donnarumma e Suso. Suso rallenta la manovra, meglio Castilejo, Donnarumma pure è bollito



Suso ha fatto due assist, oggi proprio non è la partita per criticarlo


----------



## zlatan (23 Settembre 2018)

Incredibile 2 assist gol e un altro con gol mangiato da Chala e siamo qui a criticare Suso
Nn ho letto tutti i post ma sicuramente qualcuno avrà criticato pure Jack
Ragazzi ripigliamoci


----------



## zlatan (23 Settembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Torno ora dallo stadio dove vedere la partita è sempre più esaustivo che vederla in tv.
> Non ci siamo.
> Io anche il primo tempo ho visto un non gioco, c’era in atto l’inseguire l’avversario, il giocare la palla indietro, il non rischiare mai,
> troppa preoccupazione a difendere il misero vantaggio, nessuna rabbia di chiudere il match.
> ...



Arrivo anche io dallo stadio e Dio sa le bestemmie che ho tirato. 
Eppure abbiamo fatto un grande primo tempo. 
È questo mi fa inxxare ancora di più nn si possono avere 7/8 palle gol nitide e portare a casa un punto
Questo é l'ennesimo anno da settimo posto e cambiare allenatore storicamente fa solo peggiorare le cose...


----------



## luigi61 (23 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Incredibile 2 assist gol e un altro con gol mangiato da Chala e siamo qui a criticare Suso
> Nn ho letto tutti i post ma sicuramente qualcuno avrà criticato pure Jack
> Ragazzi ripigliamoci



Sì è vero stasera niente da dire sui due ma abbiamo come ho scritto già tante volte un turco altamente discontinuo che azzecca una partita su 3 e un gioco corale praticamente inesistente; la buona prestazione di Suso e Bonaventura in questo contesto èservita a poco e perfino Higuain che è un'alieno rispetto a tutti gli altri non riesce , come normale che sia, a cambiare da solo le partite; ne vedremo molte di partite così


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema. Le distanze sono molto importanti. Nel primo tempo erano corti, nel secondo tempo su 30 metri. Così i centrocampisti fanno fatica e andiamo in difficoltà. Quando vogliamo giocare in maniera diversa facciamo fatica: di seconde palle ne prendiamo poche. Giochiamo bene? Ma non basta. Non è sinonimo di vincere le partite. So che la mia squadra gioca bene ma preferisco fare punti. Stiamo toccando con mano che stiamo facendo buone prestazioni ma dobbiamo dare continuità di gioco, sofferenze e tenere bene il campo. Dobbiamo stare in partita per novanta minuti. Poche alternative? No, sono contento. Non vado alla ricerca di alibi. Siamo giovani ma non basta quello che stiamo facendo. E' un problema di squadra. Nel primo tempo abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Nell'ultima mezz'ora siamo stati irriconoscibili".



Parole giuste. Purtroppo questo è il limite cronico di questa squadra e è irrisolvibile.
I centrocampisti non sono dinamici e se ci apriamo è la fine, non ne prendiamo una. Allo stesso tempo non abbiamo attaccanti che aggrediscono lo spazio in ripartenza. Quindi finiamo per chiuderci dietro e facciamo enorme fatica a ripartire. Se giochiamo al massimo il limite lo nascondiamo, ma è difficile riuscire per novanta minuti.

OT l'errore da tifosi, non finirò mai di dirlo, è non ragionare razionalmente e sopravvalutare la squadra. Siamo al livello dell'Atalanta da ormai 5 anni, amara realtà ma è così. Anche se ben inteso sto rosicando anche io per questo pareggio naturalmente.


----------



## diavolo (23 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Parole giuste. Purtroppo questo è il limite cronico di questa squadra e è irrisolvibile.
> I centrocampisti non sono dinamici e se ci apriamo è la fine, non ne prendiamo una. Allo stesso tempo non abbiamo attaccanti che aggrediscono lo spazio in ripartenza. Quindi finiamo per chiuderci dietro e facciamo enorme fatica a ripartire. Se giochiamo al massimo il limite lo nascondiamo, ma è difficile riuscire per novanta minuti.
> 
> OT l'errore da tifosi, non finirò mai di dirlo, è non ragionare razionalmente e sopravvalutare la squadra. Siamo al livello dell'Atalanta da ormai 5 anni, amara realtà ma è così. Anche se ben inteso sto rosicando anche io per questo pareggio naturalmente.



Si sopravvaluta sopratutto l'allenatore.


----------



## David Drills (23 Settembre 2018)

Ma come fai a dire che siamo al livello dell'Atalanta, con un monte stipendi del genere?


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Settembre 2018)

Oggi Gattuso ha sbagliato solo i cambi. Le occasioni per stare sullo 3 a 0 già nel primo tempo ci sono state, se poi gli errori individuali condizionano la partita c'è poco da fare.

Bisogna anche dire che la squadra per rendere ha bisogno di girare a mille all'ora con la normale conseguenza che appena cala prendiamo contropiedi pericolosi.

Oggi ribadisco che gli errori sono stati individuali perché la squadra è in crescita e la prima mezz'ora ne è la dimostrazione.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Settembre 2018)

Non potete immaginare quanto sono amareggiato per la partita di stasera. Mi sento proprio male, e il solo tornarci con il pensiero mi rode il fegato a più non posso. Ma si può mai vivere così lo sport? 

Mi stanno facendo odiare questo gioco.


----------



## Cataldinho (23 Settembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si è la partita con la Roma dominata dall'inizio alla fine? Dai...giovedì non è stato niente altro che un allenamento del Milan b...



Contro la Roma abbiam dominato, è vero, ma la Roma è stata messa sotto di brutto anche dal Bologna, quindi è lecito pensare che quella vittoria sia stata un po sopravvalutata. 

Giovedì sarà stato anche allenamento delle seconde linee, ma contro una squadra di serie C, mi aspetterei comunque qualcosa in più di 4-5 tiri in croce pseudocasuali, anche se giocassimo con i primavera.


----------



## ventu84090 (23 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Parole giuste. Purtroppo questo è il limite cronico di questa squadra e è irrisolvibile.
> I centrocampisti non sono dinamici e se ci apriamo è la fine, non ne prendiamo una. Allo stesso tempo non abbiamo attaccanti che aggrediscono lo spazio in ripartenza. Quindi finiamo per chiuderci dietro e facciamo enorme fatica a ripartire. Se giochiamo al massimo il limite lo nascondiamo, ma è difficile riuscire per novanta minuti.
> 
> OT l'errore da tifosi, non finirò mai di dirlo, è non ragionare razionalmente e sopravvalutare la squadra. Siamo al livello dell'Atalanta da ormai 5 anni, amara realtà ma è così. Anche se ben inteso sto rosicando anche io per questo pareggio naturalmente.



Su alcune cose ha ragione perché siamo una squadra costruita molto male..l’unico modo che abbiamo per attaccare è tramite il palleggio..non possiamo giocare in contropiede perché tolto kessie non abbiamo nessuno con gamba..una soluzione potrebbe essere fare recupero palla alto ma non abbiamo un pressing organizzato..fisicamente siamo tutti nani e leggerini..
Però secondo me c’è un grave problema di fondo ed oggi Leonardo lo ha palesemente tirato fuori..il nostro allenatore purtroppo non ha la mentalità per allenare il Milan..non è possibile che ogni volta che siamo in vantaggio fa cambi solo ed esclusivamente per difendersi..oggi siamo stati schiacciati nella nostra area da una squadra in evidente difficoltà mentale è in inferiorità numerica..per me è inaccettabile..
P.S. Andate a vedere come si difendeva e in quanti uomini l’empoli di sarri


----------



## varvez (23 Settembre 2018)

Sono sempre stato contrario alla conferma di Gattuso,lo scrivo dallo scorso aprile (e mi sono preso anche reputazioni negative). Il problema adesso è che abbiamo bisogno della controprova: un allenatore serio, con esperienza, capace di farsi seguire e costruire attraverso idee adatte a questi giocatori una squadra. Senza la controprova continueremo a dare contro a Gattuso, a Leonardo, a Maldini, ai giocatori, etc. Non abbiamo la vera percezione del valore di questa squadra perché, semplicemente, non è mai stata allenata da un allenatore di livello. In ogni caso, concordo con chi adesso dice che o si arriva a Conte, quindi un top, o è meglio barcamenarsi fino a giugno con il signore in panchina, almeno non avremo a libro paga due allenatori mediocri


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Su alcune cose ha ragione perché siamo una squadra costruita molto male..l’unico modo che abbiamo per attaccare è tramite il palleggio..non possiamo giocare in contropiede perché tolto kessie non abbiamo nessuno con gamba..una soluzione potrebbe essere fare recupero palla alto ma non abbiamo un pressing organizzato..fisicamente siamo tutti nani e leggerini..
> Però secondo me c’è un grave problema di fondo ed oggi Leonardo lo ha palesemente tirato fuori..il nostro allenatore purtroppo non ha la mentalità per allenare il Milan..non è possibile che ogni volta che siamo in vantaggio fa cambi solo ed esclusivamente per difendersi..oggi siamo stati schiacciati nella nostra area da una squadra in evidente difficoltà mentale è in inferiorità numerica..per me è inaccettabile..
> P.S. Andate a vedere come si difendeva e in quanti uomini l’empoli di sarri



Per me no. La partita è cambiata quando hanno messo dentro Zapata e giocato a palla lunga, obbligandoci a correre indietro. A quel punto ci siamo allungato e abbiamo perso le distanze.
È un problema cronico, chiunque riuscirà a giocare così ci batterà sempre, l'allenatore può farci poco o nulla ma capisco che sono l'unico a pensarla così... Per me ci fosse un altro al posto di Gattuso avremmo gli stessi problemi tattici.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Calha e stato nullo.
> Proprio zero.



Vero, uno dei nostri limiti, già Suso non segna mai, ma almeno fa assist, il turco non fa proprio nulla, zero.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me no. La partita è cambiata quando hanno messo dentro Zapata e giocato a palla lunga, obbligandoci a correre indietro. A quel punto ci siamo allungato e abbiamo perso le distanze.
> È un problema cronico, chiunque riuscirà a giocare così ci batterà sempre, l'allenatore può farci poco o nulla ma capisco che sono l'unico a pensarla così... Per me ci fosse un altro al posto di Gattuso avremmo gli stessi problemi tattici.



Zapata, ha fatto pietà fino a ieri, possibile che tutti resuscitano con noi? Sarà colpa nostra?


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Zapata, ha fatto pietà fino a ieri, possibile che tutti resuscitano con noi? Sarà colpa nostra?



Contro Zapata soffrimmo anche l'anno scorso con la Samp.

Non è il giocatore in sè, che è abbastanza scarso, ma la situazione tattica della palla lunga che ci costringe a correre indietro e abbassarci, cosa che facciamo male restando lunghi.

Inoltre fisicamente Musacchio e Romagnoli non sono proprio dei giganti, sulle palle alte, soprattutto l'assalto finale, hanno sofferto.

Ripeto, per me è un nostro limite strutturale e situazioni simili le soffriremo sempre.


----------



## Nils (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me no. La partita è cambiata quando hanno messo dentro Zapata e giocato a palla lunga, obbligandoci a correre indietro. A quel punto ci siamo allungato e abbiamo perso le distanze.
> È un problema cronico, chiunque riuscirà a giocare così ci batterà sempre, l'allenatore può farci poco o nulla ma capisco che sono l'unico a pensarla così... Per me ci fosse un altro al posto di Gattuso avremmo gli stessi problemi tattici.



Questo problema ti sorge se giochi tutti indietro come una provinciale qualsiasi, se avanzi di qualche metro la difesa, sono tutti fuorigioco,
poi da sempre la palla lunga in area è segno di disperazione, quando si prende gol è solo colpa di chi si difende.

Anche i nostri contropiedi falliti verso il finale, soprattutto quello di Higuain e quello di Suso, si è visto chiaramente che non avevano più birra, succede se costringi tutti gli attaccanti a un massacrante gioco di rientro, lo stesso vale per la sostituzione di Jack,
non voglio pensare che Rino sia improvvisamente impazzito, magari l'ex Atalantino non ne aveva più, però anche qui è l'unico altro nostro giocatore che vede la porta, oltre Higuain, sarebbe da conservare come l'oro, ma anche lui deve sgobbare come un cane.

In generale nel gioco moderno il pressing degli attaccanti sui difensori avversari è doveroso, ma devono portarlo alto, non esiste che ogni volta devono correre 50/60 mt avanti e indietro, poi è normale se perdono lucidità.
Non aver preso Sarri è stato un errore clamoroso, in estate era l'unico per cui aveva senso la sostituzione di Gattuso,
ora andrebbero bene anche un Donadoni o Conte.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Questo problema ti sorge se giochi tutti indietro come una provinciale qualsiasi, se avanzi di qualche metro la difesa, sono tutti fuorigioco,
> poi da sempre la palla lunga in area è segno di disperazione, quando si prende gol è solo colpa di chi si difende.
> 
> Anche i nostri contropiedi falliti verso il finale, soprattutto quello di Higuain e quello di Suso, si è visto chiaramente che non avevano più birra, succede se costringi tutti gli attaccanti a un massacrante gioco di rientro, lo stesso vale per la sostituzione di Jack,
> ...



Beh Nils Sarri è il numero uno proprio in questo gioco, nella capacità di far avanzare e indietreggiare la squadra come un blocco.
Quindi, e mi riferisco a tutti quelli che invocano cambi di allenatore, se non si vuole questo non si vuole Sarri.

Riguardo al problema di ieri è il contrario di quello che dici, secondo me. Perchè nel secondo tempo l'Atalanta ha iniziato a giocare la palla lunga su Zapata, che non siamo riusciti mai ad anticipare, e sono andati sulla seconda palla. E' una situazione che strutturalmente soffriamo e soffriremo sempre. Facendo così arretrava la nostra linea e i reparti non restavano compatti. Se cercavamo si andare a prenderli alti era un massacro.

Dovremo migliorare certamente ma non si scappa dal tipo di gioco che la nostra squadra può fare. Se si pensa, coi giocatori che abbiamo, di andare a fare pressing alto siamo fuori strada. Non abbiamo i giocatori con le caratteristiche per quel tipo di gioco. D'altronde nemmeno per ripartire bassi perchè i nostri attaccanti non sono veloci e non attaccano la profondità. Un aborto insomma, come ripeto da due mesi ormai. Tradotto in altri termini, ci giochiamo il sesto posto con Atalanta e Fiorentina, come l'anno scorso. Dispiace ma è così (per me naturalmente).

OT: Conte per allenare questa squadra pretenderebbe di cambiare almeno 10 giocatori, ma stando bassi... perchè è la rosa agli antipodi dei suoi concetti di gioco.


----------



## Nils (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh Nils Sarri è il numero uno proprio in questo gioco, nella capacità di far avanzare e indietreggiare la squadra come un blocco.
> Quindi, e mi riferisco a tutti quelli che invocano cambi di allenatore, se non si vuole questo non si vuole Sarri.
> 
> Riguardo al problema di ieri è il contrario di quello che dici, secondo me. Perchè nel secondo tempo l'Atalanta ha iniziato a giocare la palla lunga su Zapata, che non siamo riusciti mai ad anticipare, e sono andati sulla seconda palla. E' una situazione che strutturalmente soffriamo e soffriremo sempre. Facendo così arretrava la nostra linea e i reparti non restavano compatti. Se cercavamo si andare a prenderli alti era un massacro.
> ...



Il Napoli di Sarri faceva pressing con giocatori leggeri come Callejon, Insigne e Mertens, 
ripeto il nostro principale problema è la linea difensiva troppo bassa, anche se iniziassimo a fare risultati, sarebbe sempre comunque un gioco troppo da provinciale.
Poi portiamo troppi pochi uomini in area, per giunta sia Chala che Suso davanti alla porta non sanno proprio cosa fare, idem Kessie,
questa è una squadra che senza due punte non può proprio giocare.


----------



## impero rossonero (24 Settembre 2018)

Non si puo' mettere abate... Neanche sua madre lo farebbe giocare ... Ah beh e' un suo amico...allora ci sta...prima del gol dell'atalanta aveva lasciato libero un loro attaccante che per un pelo non ha segnato ... Calabria non giocherebbe neanche in serie b ... Laxalt deve giocare sempre...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, a Sky, commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Sono arrabbiato? C'è grande rammarico. Arrabbiato no. Squadra a due facce. Grandissimo primo tempo, poi nell'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo fatto fatica. Siamo una squadra che non riesce a dare continuità. A tratti facciamo un buon calcio ma questo non basta. Dobbiamo migliorare. Se non chiudi le partite poi è normale che le partite diventino un problema. Le distanze sono molto importanti. Nel primo tempo erano corti, nel secondo tempo su 30 metri. Così i centrocampisti fanno fatica e andiamo in difficoltà. Quando vogliamo giocare in maniera diversa facciamo fatica: di seconde palle ne prendiamo poche. Giochiamo bene? Ma non basta. Non è sinonimo di vincere le partite. So che la mia squadra gioca bene ma preferisco fare punti. Stiamo toccando con mano che stiamo facendo buone prestazioni ma dobbiamo dare continuità di gioco, sofferenze e tenere bene il campo. Dobbiamo stare in partita per novanta minuti. Poche alternative? No, sono contento. Non vado alla ricerca di alibi. Siamo giovani ma non basta quello che stiamo facendo. E' un problema di squadra. Nel primo tempo abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Nell'ultima mezz'ora siamo stati irriconoscibili".



Stiamo gettando punti in continuazione per mancanza di cattiveria ma soprattutto perché non siamo sereni..si vede proprio che in campo in certi frangenti abbiamo paura..paura che l'avversario avverte..

Ieri tutti, ma proprio tutti avevano la certezza che prima o dopo l'atalanta avrebbe pareggiato..

Non va bene


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> Non si puo' mettere abate... Neanche sua madre lo farebbe giocare ... Ah beh e' un suo amico...allora ci sta...prima del gol dell'atalanta aveva lasciato libero un loro attaccante che per un pelo non ha segnato ... Calabria non giocherebbe neanche in serie b ... Laxalt deve giocare sempre...



Ci manca il terzino destro finché non rientra Conti. Laxalt non può giocare a destra. Abate è entrato perché Calabria stava soffrendo, aveva preso un giallo e aveva sofferto il primo gol dell'Atalanta (che non ho capito poi se è autogol o gol di Gomez). Ahimé chiunque avrebbe fatto quel cambio in quel momento perché Davide non era proprio in partita. L'unica alternativa possibile era di mettere Borini terzino.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stiamo gettando punti in continuazione per mancanza di cattiveria ma soprattutto perché non siamo sereni..si vede proprio che in campo in certi frangenti abbiamo paura..paura che l'avversario avverte..
> 
> Ieri tutti, ma proprio tutti avevano la certezza che prima o dopo l'atalanta avrebbe pareggiato..
> 
> Non va bene



Esatto. Un segnale forte sarebbe di schierare Reina già da mercoledì. Con la scusa del turno infrasettimanale dove spesso si fa turnover. Secondo me darebbe più sicurezza alla difesa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Un segnale forte sarebbe di schierare Reina già da mercoledì. Con la scusa del turno infrasettimanale dove spesso si fa turnover. Secondo me darebbe più sicurezza alla difesa.



Non vorrei crocifiggere Donnarumma che ieri tutto sommato non ha fatto così male..ma certo vista la mancanza di mordente Pepe potrebbe dare una grossa mano..
Ci manca tantissima personalità..a parte Higuain gli altri si vede che sono tutti giocatori senza esperienza di grandi partite..non puoi andare in affanno perché sei 2-1 con l'atalanta...

Questa "cacarella" comunque per me è anche figlia di un ambiente che da troppi anni vive altalene umorali..manca la dovuta tranquillità..adesso credo si stia avvertendo un cambio serio in dirigenza, ma si deve insistere sull'atteggiamento e vanno messi alcuni elementi di carisma nel gruppo..gente che sa trasmettere sicurezza in campo..e forse anche in panchina (credo che pure Rino senta la paura dalla panchina e forse inconsciamente la trasmette ai giocatori)
Sono convinto che Leo e Paolo lo sappiano..


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Il Napoli di Sarri faceva pressing con giocatori leggeri come Callejon, Insigne e Mertens,
> ripeto il nostro principale problema è la linea difensiva troppo bassa, anche se iniziassimo a fare risultati, sarebbe sempre comunque un gioco troppo da provinciale.
> Poi portiamo troppi pochi uomini in area, per giunta sia Chala che Suso davanti alla porta non sanno proprio cosa fare, idem Kessie,
> questa è una squadra che senza due punte non può proprio giocare.



La leggerezza non c'entra nulla, c'entra la dinamicità e la resistenza. Il Napoli è una squadra di un altro pianeta rispetto a noi, anche quest'anno punteranno a superare gli 80 punti di slancio, non ha senso fare paragoni. Allan Jorginho Hamsik è una mediana che purtroppo ci sognamo, con Zielinski che sa noi sarebbe una stella.

Comunque il Napoli non è nato ieri, è dai tempi di Benitez di 6 anni fa che la rosa è più o meno quella, e anche questo conta, bisogna dare continuità ai giocatori e agli allenatori invece di andare avanti a rivoluzioni ogni sei mesi.

Giochiamo da provinciale, è vero, anche a me piacerebbe vedere un gioco più offensivo, ma il livello della rosa è quello che è, poco superiore a Atalanta e Fiorentina, non è che si possa fare calcio spettacolo. Anzi, rispetto a tante squadre giochiamo anche meglio perchè le occasioni da goal ieri le abbiamo avute e sempre tramite buone trame di gioco.

Certo che si ci si aspetta di vedere il gioco dei tempi di Pirlo Seedorf Kaka si sbaglia in partenza.


----------



## rossonerosempre (24 Settembre 2018)

Suso è forte tutto quello che volete voi, ma è uno che palla al piede tende a dribblare da fermo, punta l'avversario sempre e solo dopo che si è fermato, in questo modo fai piazzare tutta la difesa. Biglia è quello che è, le riserve non sono all'altezza, Caldara già è stato bocciato, le prestazioni di Donnarumma sono scese drasticamente, l'allenatore sbaglia a fare i cambi, nella rosa ci sono alcune lacune. Bene adesso in ogni partita uno di questi sbaglierà a turno e i risultati non arriveranno, questa è la differenza tra essere da europa league e in champions.


----------



## ventu84090 (24 Settembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Il Napoli di Sarri faceva pressing con giocatori leggeri come Callejon, Insigne e Mertens,
> ripeto il nostro principale problema è la linea difensiva troppo bassa, anche se iniziassimo a fare risultati, sarebbe sempre comunque un gioco troppo da provinciale.
> Poi portiamo troppi pochi uomini in area, per giunta sia Chala che Suso davanti alla porta non sanno proprio cosa fare, idem Kessie,
> questa è una squadra che senza due punte non può proprio giocare.



E' quello che dico io, la nostra fase difensiva è imbarazzante, quante volte abbiamo messo in fuorigioco Zapata?
Basta poi sentire le parole di Gattuso e dei difensori su quali concetti lavorano...palla coperta si sale, palla scoperta si scappa tutti all'indietro...mi dispiace ma non è assolutamente la giusta mentalità...
Noi abbiamo un solo modo per attaccare con tanti uomini...salire con il palleggio o fare recupero palla alto...la seconda non la facciamo manco per sbaglio...la prima la facciamo, a mio parere bene, finché reggiamo fisicamente...quando poi centrocampisti e attaccanti sono sfiancati dal fare ogni volta 70 metri di campo per il continuo scappare all'indietro della difesa non riusciamo più a fare nulla offensivamente...


----------



## Nils (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La leggerezza non c'entra nulla, c'entra la dinamicità e la resistenza. Il Napoli è una squadra di un altro pianeta rispetto a noi, anche quest'anno punteranno a superare gli 80 punti di slancio, non ha senso fare paragoni. *Allan Jorginho Hamsik* è una mediana che purtroppo ci sognamo, con Zielinski che sa noi sarebbe una stella.
> 
> Comunque il Napoli non è nato ieri, è dai tempi di Benitez di 6 anni fa che la rosa è più o meno quella, e anche questo conta, bisogna dare continuità ai giocatori e agli allenatori invece di andare avanti a rivoluzioni ogni sei mesi.
> 
> ...



L'hai scritto da solo, una buona mediana perchè c'è stato chi li ha fatti giocare con razocinio,
se poi vuoi farmeli passare per top player internazionali... la maggior parte di loro non sono nemmeno titolari in nazionale,
come del resto Insigne e Calleyon, è tutta solo una questione di manico.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> L'hai scritto da solo, una buona mediana perchè c'è stato chi li ha fatti giocare con razocinio,
> se poi vuoi farmeli passare per top player internazionali... la maggior parte di loro non sono nemmeno titolari in nazionale,
> come del resto Insigne e Calleyon, è tutta solo una questione di manico.



Non sono top player, ma sono ben superiori ai nostri. D'altronde da quanti anni non arriviamo davanti al Napoli? Penso questo spieghi meglio di ogni cosa che il paragone semplicemente è improponibile.

Quella del manico è una storia che sento dire puntualmente ogni anno da tutte le squadre che deludono. Ultimamente anche con la nazionale, dove Ventura è stato trattato come un incompetente salvo poi vedere che con Mancini i risultati sono identici.
Quella del manico è una favola che si raccontano i tifosi delle squadre scarse e sopravvalutate come la nostra.

Detto questo anche io voglio vedere cambiare Gattuso e arrivare chi vi pare a voi, giusto per vedere i grandi cambiamenti che ci sarebbero.


----------



## mabadi (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, uno dei nostri limiti, già Suso non segna mai, ma almeno fa assist, il turco non fa proprio nulla, zero.



anche l'anno scorso carburò dopo qualche giornata


----------



## Nils (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non sono top player, ma sono ben superiori ai nostri. D'altronde da quanti anni non arriviamo davanti al Napoli? Penso questo spieghi meglio di ogni cosa che il paragone semplicemente è improponibile.
> 
> Quella del manico è una storia che sento dire puntualmente ogni anno da tutte le squadre che deludono. Ultimamente anche con la nazionale, dove Ventura è stato trattato come un incompetente salvo poi vedere che con Mancini i risultati sono identici.
> Quella del manico è una favola che si raccontano i tifosi delle squadre scarse e sopravvalutate come la nostra.
> ...



per cui secondo te se in questi anni fossimo stati allenati da Sarri, Ancellotti o lo stesso Conte (bleh) avremmo ottenuto gli stessi risultati? o la stessa qualità di gioco? io dubito.

Secondo me basta solo vedere lo stesso Milan di Montella, magari era noiosamente sterile, anche per la scarsezza dell'attacco, ma il campo l'ha sempre tenuto contro tutti, io con lui barricate indecorose (e infrutuose) non ne ho mai viste.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> *per cui secondo te se in questi anni fossimo stati allenati da Sarri, Ancellotti o lo stesso Conte (bleh) avremmo ottenuto gli stessi risultati? o la stessa qualità di gioco? io dubito.*
> 
> Secondo me basta solo vedere lo stesso Milan di Montella, magari era noiosamente sterile, anche per la scarsezza dell'attacco, ma il campo l'ha sempre tenuto contro tutti, io con lui barricate indecorose (e infrutuose) non ne ho mai viste.



Assolutissimamente SI.
Lo dimostra il modo in cui abbiamo calciato a pedate Allegri, che praticamente tutti i tifosi avrebbero crocifisso in piazza e i risultati che ha avuto nella squadra che ha allenato dopo...
Sono società e squadra che fanno grandi gli allenatori, non viceversa.

Se però rimpiangiamo addirittura Montella siamo finiti.


----------



## impero rossonero (24 Settembre 2018)

comunque una cosa e' sicura... ogni domenica e' una pena e una sofferenza ...andiamo avanti cosi ? !


----------



## Anguus (24 Settembre 2018)

Finiamola con questa stron*ata che il Milan gioca bene. Io non vedo proprio niente di eccezionale, contiamo per 90' sulla giocata di Higuain o Suso, altrimenti è il nulla più totale. La difesa è notevolmente peggiorata rispetto allo scorso anno, i due centrali vanno in costante difficoltà e i terzini non chiudono praticamente mai. La gestione delle partite è imbarazzante come lo scorso anno, soprattutto quando siamo in vantaggio, ma questo è ormai un marchio di fabbrica Gattusiano. Ridicola la mentalità con cui sono rientrati in campo ieri dopo 45'. Ieri 3 o 4 contropiedi gestiti come una squadra di dilettanti, costantemente preoccupati di difendere un gol di scarto, e questo qua mi viene a parlare di mentalità in conferenza stampa??


----------



## Anguus (24 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stiamo gettando punti in continuazione per mancanza di cattiveria ma soprattutto perché non siamo sereni..si vede proprio che in campo in certi frangenti abbiamo paura..paura che l'avversario avverte..
> 
> Ieri tutti, ma proprio tutti avevano la certezza che prima o dopo l'atalanta avrebbe pareggiato..
> 
> Non va bene



e anche questo è colpa di un allenatore che trasmette insicurezze, ogni conferenza stampa si ha l'impressione che si stia sempre descrivendo un avversario più forte di noi, che sia l'Atalanta, il Cagliari e il Dundelange


----------



## Davidoff (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutissimamente SI.
> Lo dimostra il modo in cui abbiamo calciato a pedate Allegri, che praticamente tutti i tifosi avrebbero crocifisso in piazza e i risultati che ha avuto nella squadra che ha allenato dopo...
> Sono società e squadra che fanno grandi gli allenatori, non viceversa.
> 
> Se però rimpiangiamo addirittura Montella siamo finiti.



Ma anche NO. La Nazionale con Conte eliminava la Spagna e usciva per un pelo contro la Germania, mentre con Ventura e Mancini è un aborto perché non riescono a far rendere i giocatori al massimo. Lo stesso Napoli è una squadra forte ma senza Sarri imho perderà almeno una decina di punti quest'anno, finora gli è andata molto bene ma potevano già aver perso diversi punti. Un allenatore bravo si "tocca con mano".


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutissimamente SI.
> Lo dimostra il modo in cui abbiamo calciato a pedate Allegri, che praticamente tutti i tifosi avrebbero crocifisso in piazza e i risultati che ha avuto nella squadra che ha allenato dopo...
> Sono società e squadra che fanno grandi gli allenatori, non viceversa.
> 
> Se però rimpiangiamo addirittura Montella siamo finiti.



Siamo sempre d' accordo 

Che poi ripeto, ovvio che non puoi mettere il primo che passa di fuori in panchina e sei apposto, ci vuole uno che sappia fare il mestiere.

Anche se dopo aver visto vincere CL ad Luis Enrique e Zidane qualche dubbio potrebbe pure sovvenire...


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ma anche NO. La Nazionale con Conte eliminava la Spagna e usciva per un pelo contro la Germania, mentre con Ventura e Mancini è un aborto perché non riescono a far rendere i giocatori al massimo. Lo stesso Napoli è una squadra forte ma senza Sarri imho perderà almeno una decina di punti quest'anno, finora gli è andata molto bene ma potevano già aver perso diversi punti. Un allenatore bravo si "tocca con mano".



Cragno ha fatto un miracolo al 90esimo su Suso e Rigoni ha fatto goal al 93esimo... sono tanti i fattori che possono darti più o meno punti.

Rispetto le opinioni di tutti ma per me l'allenatore è importante, certo, ma non decisivo come si vuol far credere. Ripeto, idea tipica delle squadre scarse e sopravvalutate. Le grandi squadre cambiano gli allenatori e continuano a vincere, quelle sopravvalutate cambiano gli allenatori e continuano a deludere.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre d' accordo
> 
> Che poi ripeto, ovvio che non puoi mettere il primo che passa di fuori in panchina e sei apposto, ci vuole uno che sappia fare il mestiere.
> 
> Anche se dopo aver visto vincere CL ad Luis Enrique e Zidane qualche dubbio potrebbe pure sovvenire...



Anche Di Matteo ha vinto una Champions!

Certamente non bisogna estremizzare, l'allenatore è importante, ma molto meno di società e squadra. Se le cose son fatte bene, la squadra è forte e ben assemblata, l'allenatore diventa una figura marginale.
Nel nostro caso abbiamo una squadra assemblata a caso e piena di limiti, l'allenatore può incidere fino ad un certo punto.

Ma non succede solo da noi, a Roma stanno crocifiggendo Di Francesco, ma nessuno pesa il fatto che gli hanno ceduto Nainggolan e Strootman in un colpo solo sostituendoli con Cristante e Pastore.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Anche Di Matteo ha vinto una Champions!
> 
> Certamente non bisogna estremizzare, l'allenatore è importante, ma molto meno di società e squadra. Se le cose son fatte bene, la squadra è forte e ben assemblata, l'allenatore diventa una figura marginale.
> Nel nostro caso abbiamo una squadra assemblata a caso e piena di limiti, l'allenatore può incidere fino ad un certo punto.



L' allenatore può anche incidere, ma arrivasse un Conte, e improvvisamente i giocatori si mettessero a concretizzare le occasioni che abbiamo, invece che sbagliarle clamorosamente, ancora una volta, sarebbe perchè i CALCIATORI si sono svegliati.

Sempre li andiamo.

Tra Cagliari e Atalanta abbiamo ciccato almeno 4 gol veramente già fatti.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' allenatore può anche incidere, ma arrivasse un Conte, e improvvisamente i giocatori si mettessero a concretizzare le occasioni che abbiamo, invece che sbagliarle clamorosamente, ancora una volta, sarebbe perchè i CALCIATORI si sono svegliati.
> 
> Sempre li andiamo.
> 
> Tra Cagliari e Atalanta abbiamo ciccato almeno 4 gol veramente già fatti.



Verissimo, al quale si aggiunge la "sfortuna dei somari" come il palo di Jack ieri sera o il miracolo di Cragno all'ultimo minuto su Suso.

Comunque per me ieri abbiamo anche giocato bene, tra l'altro, fino a quando abbiamo tenuto, a riprova del fatto che la squadra è organizzata e sta bene in campo. I due goal sono stati bellissimi e Suso non lo vedevo giocare così da un pezzo.
Poi ci siamo allungati e disgregati, sofferto la fisicità di Zapata oltremodo, perdendo le distanze e non coprendo più il campo, nell'ultima mezzora sempre peggio fino all'agonia finale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> e anche questo è colpa di un allenatore che trasmette insicurezze, ogni conferenza stampa si ha l'impressione che si stia sempre descrivendo un avversario più forte di noi, che sia l'Atalanta, il Cagliari e il Dundelange



Questo è vero ed uno degli appunti che mi sento di muovere a Gattuso..deve cambiare in primis LUI la mentalità..a costo di perdere certe partite deve iniziare a trasmettere concetti di sicurezza, a volte si DEVE vincere non perché serve ma semplicemente perché si è più forti e quindi non esistono alibi di nessun genere..
E anche i cambi incidono..se sei avanti e metti pressione all'avversario dando spinta la squadra percepisce sicurezza..se invece punti a difenderti arroccato non scatta mai la sicurezza


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Verissimo, al quale si aggiunge la "sfortuna dei somari" come il palo di Jack ieri sera o il miracolo di Cragno all'ultimo minuto su Suso.
> 
> Comunque per me ieri abbiamo anche giocato bene, tra l'altro, fino a quando abbiamo tenuto, a riprova del fatto che la squadra è organizzata e sta bene in campo. I due goal sono stati bellissimi e Suso non lo vedevo giocare così da un pezzo.
> Poi ci siamo allungati e disgregati, sofferto la fisicità di Zapata oltremodo, perdendo le distanze e non coprendo più il campo, nell'ultima mezzora sempre peggio fino all'agonia finale.



Esatto, senza dimnenticare che Dio Mio, non abbiamo un difensore veramente forte, sono tutti soggetti a piccoli disattenzioni, ogni tiro che prendiamo è un gol diamine. Non è che veniamo bombardati dal primo a noventasimo, eppure finisce sempre che a perdere punti siamo noi, qualcuno a volte scrive di karma, quasi quasi..... 

Lo ripeto per l' ennesima volta, siamo una squadra che secondo me arriverà quarta, e non sarà senza soffrire parecchio.

Stupito ogni volta dello stupore di molti. Poi oh, criticare e discutere ci sta pure, però questo è.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto, senza dimnenticare che Dio Mio, non abbiamo un difensore veramente forte, sono tutti soggetti a piccoli disattenzioni, ogni tiro che prendiamo è un gol diamine. Non è che veniamo bombardati dal primo a noventasimo, eppure finisce sempre che a perdere punti siamo noi, qualcuno a volte scrive di karma, quasi quasi.....
> 
> Lo ripeto per l' ennesima volta, siamo una squadra che secondo me arriverà quarta, e non sarà senza soffrire parecchio.
> 
> Stupito ogni volta dello stupore di molti. Poi oh, criticare e discutere ci sta pure, però questo è.



Razionalmente possiamo arrivare quarti se Roma e Lazio infilano una stagione negativa.
Noi possiamo fare tra i 65 e i 70 e qualcosa punti, bisognerà vedere la quota quarto posto a quanto sarà. 
Penso, a naso, che sarà più bassa dell'anno scorso per cui può darsi che lotteremo anche noi.

Abbiamo buttato via due punti ieri, più a Cagliari con un po' di fortuna in più nel finale... quella gira e qualche punto ci tornerà indietro, di solito funziona così (speriamo).


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Razionalmente possiamo arrivare quarti se Roma e Lazio infilano una stagione negativa.
> Noi possiamo fare tra i 65 e i 70 e qualcosa punti, bisognerà vedere la quota quarto posto a quanto sarà.
> Penso, a naso, che sarà più bassa dell'anno scorso per cui può darsi che lotteremo anche noi.
> 
> Abbiamo buttato via due punti ieri, più a Cagliari con un po' di fortuna in più nel finale... quella gira e qualche punto ci tornerà indietro, di solito funziona così (speriamo).



Finora, in 4 partite, in 3 potevamo tranquillamente portarla a casa, ci siamo fatti male da soli.

Il problema principale, è che siamo già a quel punto dove arriviamo ogni anno: dobbiamo vincere tutte le prossime 3/4 partite che sono "abbordabili".

E come ben sappiamo, per noi non sarà affatto facile.


----------



## Goro (24 Settembre 2018)

Un altro fattore importante di questa partita è stato proprio l'andare in vantaggio dopo 1 minuto, in casa, tanto che per una volta per un attimo ho pensato "dai che forse oggi è più facile di quello che si credeva, si chiude presto e non si soffre", e abbiamo visto come è finita... Sei a San Siro davanti a 40.000-60.000 persone, nell'80% devi ammazzare presto la partita se fai un inizio così... e invece è più importante scappare all'indietro


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Finora, in 4 partite, in 3 potevamo tranquillamente portarla a casa, ci siamo fatti male da soli.
> 
> Il problema principale, è che siamo già a quel punto dove arriviamo ogni anno: dobbiamo vincere tutte le prossime 3/4 partite che sono "abbordabili".
> 
> E come ben sappiamo, per noi non sarà affatto facile.



Infatti, per noi non esistono partite abbordabili. Speriamo di recuperare gli episodi girati male con qualche colpo di c..o!
Comunque non siamo proprio in formissima, ieri vedevo tanti giocatori arrancare anche atleticamente.
Quando saremo più in palla potremo fare un buon filotto di vittorie come fatto l'anno scorso.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti, per noi non esistono partite abbordabili. Speriamo di recuperare gli episodi girati male con qualche colpo di c..o!
> Comunque non siamo proprio in formissima, ieri vedevo tanti giocatori arrancare anche atleticamente.
> Quando saremo più in palla potremo fare un buon filotto di vittorie come fatto l'anno scorso.



Si, pure a me sembrano un po' appesantiti, speriamo.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Settembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> per cui secondo te se in questi anni fossimo stati allenati da Sarri, Ancellotti o lo stesso Conte (bleh) avremmo ottenuto gli stessi risultati? o la stessa qualità di gioco? io dubito.
> 
> Secondo me basta solo vedere lo stesso Milan di Montella, magari era noiosamente sterile, anche per la scarsezza dell'attacco, ma il campo l'ha sempre tenuto contro tutti, io con lui barricate indecorose (e infrutuose) non ne ho mai viste.





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutissimamente SI.
> Lo dimostra il modo in cui abbiamo calciato a pedate Allegri, che praticamente tutti i tifosi avrebbero crocifisso in piazza e i risultati che ha avuto nella squadra che ha allenato dopo...
> Sono società e squadra che fanno grandi gli allenatori, non viceversa.
> 
> Se però rimpiangiamo addirittura Montella siamo finiti.



Amici, non si tratta di rimpiangere Montella figuriamoci...però è la verità ciò che afferma Nils perché Montella barricate non le ha mai fatte per il semplice motivo che tutte le sue squadre, piaccia o non piaccia, hanno un gioco ben preciso; vorrei vederlo alla prova con la squadra che ha ora Gattuso


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Amici, non si tratta di rimpiangere Montella figuriamoci...però è la verità ciò che afferma Nils perché Montella barricate non le ha mai fatte per il semplice motivo che tutte le sue squadre, piaccia o non piaccia, hanno un gioco ben preciso; vorrei vederlo alla prova con la squadra che ha ora Gattuso



Mah io tutte queste barricate con Gattuso non le ho mai viste sinceramente. Anche ieri abbiamo giocato in attacco per gran parte della partita, non a caso finita 2-2. Abbiamo subito ben 7 reti finora, casomai le dovremmo fare ogni tanto le barricate e fatte bene per portare a casa il risultato!


----------



## Davidoff (24 Settembre 2018)

Arrivare quarti è utopia, se non sei mai capace di ammazzare la partita quando domini anche le squadrette ti rimonteranno spesso. Non c'è una sola partita in cui possiamo dire che vinceremo abbastanza facilmente, nemmeno con Frosinone o Benevento, la fragilità mentale di questa squadra è assurda. 4 punti già nel cesso, escludendo Napoli dove minimo un pareggio ci stava, peseranno come macigni a fine anno.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2018)

Gattuso sta studiando da allenatore a nostre spese e a spese del milan.
Esattamente ciò che temevo e che non volevo.
Non siamo squadra.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gattuso sta studiando da allenatore a nostre spese e a spese del milan.
> Esattamente ciò che temevo e che non volevo.
> Non siamo squadra.



Ho fatta la tua stessa riflessione; Gattuso è un miracolato perché credo che non sia MAI accaduto nella storia del Milan di passare ad allenare dalla primavera alla prima squadra ( eccetto credo Brocchi); ovviamente dal suo punto di vista e tutto oro colato e in futuro sono certo che questa esperienza gli sarà di grande aiuto per la sua carriera; detto questo il problema è tutto del Milan che eredita le malefatte del duo tragico; onestamente non c'era tempo per Leo di cambiare allenatore e forse sarebbe stato pure un errore "strategico" ; allora a questo punto, se deve arrivare ora o tra poco un Donadoni qualsiasi preferisco terminare con Gattuso dopodiché andrà obbligatoriamente sostituito con un allenatore degno sia Conte Zidane o pinco palla


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Settembre 2018)

credo che Gattuso sia in confusione purtroppo, e mi auguro e spero non dipenda da qualche pressione dirigenziale.
La scorsa partita ha tolto Calhanoglu e non Bonaventura che passeggiava ed era uno dei peggiori.
Questa volta, Jack migliore in campo, lui lo toglie per mettere Bakayoko che è uno strazio, solo a vederlo in panchina.
Mette Castillejo e non Laxalt che secondo me era la mossa migliore, perché più fisico rispetto allo spagnolo, e più adatto a fare entrambe le fasi. Ha praticamente buttato una partita vinta con dei cambi molto discutibili. Poi questa cosa di fossilizzarsi con sto 4 3 3, non la capisco. Togli Calhanoglu che onestamente si vedeva alla fine fosse molto affaticato e poco lucido, e mette laxalt e gioca con il 4 4 2 con Suso dietro Higuain. Perchè cavolo usare sempre il 4 3 3. Castillejo comunque è una pippa, come temevo.


----------

